# quickies



## FrusteratedJoey (Jun 16, 2012)

For a few months, sex consists of one of two positions, me on top or her on top. Always with the bullet vibrator. I had suggested sex without it because I did not want things to be so quick. I want the passion back, but its the same sex. I don't get it. 

I almost want to bring a tub of chocolate sauce to bed.


Any suggestions?


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

How about? 

Sex Games - Fun Sex Games for Couples to Play in Bed - Redbook

5 Sex Games - AskMen


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

FrusteratedJoey said:


> Any suggestions?


Bring a tub of chocolate sauce to bed.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm not kidding. You can find chocolate (and other) flavored lube at the vibe stores.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Hard to advise without knowing what the hot buttons are for the two of you. I'd concentrate on pushing her hot buttons, whatever they are, and then introduce your own preferences. And don't be afraid to play and try new things. The bedroom can be the adult playground.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I'm not kidding. You can find chocolate (and other) flavored lube at the vibe stores.


In the UK, you can find flavoured lubes in Tesco.

We have the full set. I like the cherry (wife prefers strawberry - go figure?)

Makes various oral plays different and fun. Just apply to an appropriate part, and go to work. Even the application of the lubricant, due to the temperature difference, can be a turn on.
And there is a 'tingle' variety (from a well-known condom manufacturer) whichhas a very mild checmical skin-stimulant in it, which can give interesing sensations (not necessarily a good way to slow things down, mind.)


----------

